# Rose Uncle Jimbo 2017, Drehmomente, Knarzgeräusche aus dem Hinterbau



## sammy12300 (28. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend an alle,
habe seit ein paar Tagen und jetzt nach ca. 200km Gesamtleistung Knarzgeräusche am Hinterbau. (Klassisch Bremse gezogen, Druck auf Pedale, egal welche, ergibt knarzen)

Um sämtliche Parameter auszuschließen, bin ich auf der Suche nach offiziellen Drehmomentangaben für die Schrauben/Lager am Rahmen. Vielleicht liest ja jemand von Rose mit? Ich denke, dass könnte auch interessant für alle anderen sein. Für den 2014er Rahmen hab ich was gefunden.

Ganz besonders allerdings such ich nach der Größe der  Schraube des Hauptlagers direkt über dem Tretlager. Das scheint weder ein 5er noch ein 6er Innenkant zu sein. Kann da ein 5,5er verbaut sein?

Tretlager und Kurbel scheinen nicht für die Knarzgeräusche zuständig zu sein, Pedale auch nicht. Sattel/Sattelstütze, Vorbau und alles vorne ausgeschlossen. Es kommt von hinten unten. Genauer lässt es sich leider nicht lokalisieren.

Morgen werde ich mal Kettenblattschrauben, Umwerferbefestigung, Schaltauge und die Lager nachfetten.


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Juli 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich da von 2015 nichts verändert hat:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erf...anite-chief-2015.740598/page-14#post-13923452

Beim mir kam das Knarzen durch Reibung an der Kreuzung der Speichen am Hinterrad. Ein bisserl Fett und Ruhe war. Zuerst würde ich aber mal am Radsatz die Speichenspannung prüfen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (1. August 2017)

Super,
vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Das Hauptlager scheint wirklich ein 5,5 Sechskant zu sein...?

Das Knarzgeräusch ist weg, das Schaltauge war nicht ganz fest und brauchte mal ne Packung Fett. Seitdem wieder knarzfrei.


----------



## underdog (2. August 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Super,
> vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Das Hauptlager scheint wirklich ein 5,5 Sechskant zu sein...?
> 
> Das Knarzgeräusch ist weg, das Schaltauge war nicht ganz fest und brauchte mal ne Packung Fett. Seitdem wieder knarzfrei.



Das ist eigentlich ein 6mm


----------

